# Ocean Kayak Ultra 4.7



## BaldDynamite (Feb 27, 2011)

I purchase last month an Ocean Kayak Ultra 4.7 http://www.oceankayak.com/kayaks/angler_editions/trident_ultra_4_7.html. So far the kayak is performing well along the waters of the gulf coast. I haven’t had much luck finding any modding recommendations to equip it for scuba diving (I have found a site or two that focus on older kayaks http://jimspears.net/kayakdiving/topics.htm). One of the problems I have had with it being so new is that not all the extra equipment to modify the kayak is available from a US distributer. The Live Bait well and the Anchor Trolley so far only sell out of Australia for pricey amount. 

I really enjoy the speed of the kayak as well as the ability to handle the rougher swells of the gulf.

Any recommendations from experience Kayak Anglers for securing the back hatch for large cargo the well has premade screwholes that are 5mm.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The following link is to some mod's that I did while pimping my O/K. The anchor trolleys were easy (and cheap) with some brass clip-on’s, some blue rope and one mounted cleat.... I made a front and rear trolley rather than one full length, as I wanted the line to work from near the center of seat. Good luck and let us know how it goes.... T
link:
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/back-drawing-board-results-84406/


----------

